# Which is better?



## brooks08 (Dec 9, 2010)

What is a better ambulance company Schafer ambulance or Care ambulance?


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 9, 2010)

depends what are u looking for


----------



## brooks08 (Dec 10, 2010)

*schaefer or care*

which company is better schaefer ambulance or care ambulance?


----------



## emt-mike (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20977

someone already responded to your other thread.
what are you looking for?
a career?
or are you considering using one of the companies to transport your sick grandmother?


----------



## RanchoEMT (Dec 10, 2010)

I've worked with a few people who have worked for Schaefer... They say the pay is pretty good but there sketch.  Required clock-outs on a 24hr shift when not running calls, but u have to stay at the station... Loud And Clear: I HAVE NOT WORKED FOR SCHAEFER, but everyone I've asked previously states there into sketchy dealings like that.  And supposedly they're very click'e. But take that for what its worth, this is coming from people who were fired or didn't like it enough to begin with and switched companies.  Maybe its cool.  Ive asked Schaefer guys before and they say its alright, they can work 8's, 12's 24's, the pay is pretty good, and two EMT's can run 911 with county fire...  Care on the other hand, I've heard nothing but GOOD reviews.  They're supposed to treat there employees very nice.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 10, 2010)

Care, because their name sounds like they care.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2010)

Schaefer, because their name sounds like beer.


----------



## brooks08 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you. My overall goal is to get onto a fire department so I want some 911 experience.  But I live in Corona. So I wanted something close, but a good company.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 11, 2010)

brooks08 said:


> Thank you. My overall goal is to get onto a fire department so I want some 911 experience.  But I live in Corona. So I wanted something close, but a good company.



Schaefer no longer runs 911 in OC, AFAIK, I worked for Care, it is a great company, esp. compared to the other BLS outfits. You know there is a little company called AMR that runs ALS 911 in Corona, right?


----------



## RanchoEMT (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah.... 7925 Center Ave. Rancho Cucamonga, California 91730 or (909) 477-5000 ask to speak to Jessica (HR for lots, including Riverside)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 1, 2011)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------

